# الأبراج المباني.....جمالها....وأشكالها



## أنا معماري (2 نوفمبر 2013)

عايز أعمل بحث في أبراج المباني حول العالم....وححاول البحث عن الأبراج اللي لها أشكال معمارية مميزة
ححاول البحث عن..... المناظير....معلومات عن البرج....وأذا وجدت أي رسومات له...مساقط وجهات....الشركة ....البلد


----------



## أنا معماري (2 نوفمبر 2013)

*Capital Tower *

كابيتل تور....سنغافورة
...تم سنة 2000....عدد الأدوار 52...الأرتفاع 254 متر....النوع تجاري سكني



Design and construction ArchitectRSP Architects, Planners & EngineersDeveloperCapitaLandStructural engineerMaunsell GroupMain contractorSsangyong Group







































​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (2 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 نوفمبر 2013)

البرج الثاني
Strata Tower
ستراتا تور ....دبي

40 دور...160 متر......سكني
معماريين...هاني رشيد و ليزا أنا
 designed by architects Hani Rashid and Lise Anne Couture of Asymptote. 



































​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (3 نوفمبر 2013)

فيديو للبرج....يتيوب

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4njfw5S7u9Q​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2013)

البرج الثالث


مركز البحرين التجاري العالمي 
ارتفاع البرج 240 متر ......خمسين طابق
اول مبني في العالم بطاقة توربينية هوائية متكاملة 









































​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (4 نوفمبر 2013)

فيديو يتيوب للبرج

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_drAKhzKb5M​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*البرج الرابع
**برج **​**أجورا....تايوان*
*agora tower, taipei, taiwan*
*ارتفاع ؟؟ ياريت لو حد يعرف ......أربعين طابق
*

















​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 نوفمبر 2013)

*فيديو يتيوب للبرج*​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lY535W6FWKg​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*البرج الخامس
برج ​كوبرا....الكويت*​*
برج الكوبرا كان سيتم تشييده بالعاصمة بالقرب من شارع الخليج بعام 2008 لكن تم التخلي عن المشروع بسبب الازمه الماليه العالميه الطاحنة التي عصفت بالمؤسسات والبنوك بتلك السنه لتنتهي فكرة تشييد هذا البرج نهائياً وبعدها تسربت تصاميم هذا البرج على الإنترنت.**فهل ستتلقف دول الخليج التصميم الهندسي الجاهز لبرج الكوبرا ليظهر على الواقع مقابل كورنيش الدوحة بقطر او في أبو ظبي؟ لم لا!

*









​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 نوفمبر 2013)

*البرج السادس
برج ​الديموند....جدة...السعودية*
*
*

*
Diamond Tower
Height:388m/1273ft
Floor count:93 floors
Company:Almasarat for construction company

*Started in 2011, the Diamond Tower – located on Jeddah’s cornice – will be the second tallest building in Saudi Arabia*
بدء في 2011 ...كورنيش جدة....ثاني أطول أبراج السعودية

*











​








​


----------



## arch_hamada (10 نوفمبر 2013)

راااااائع جدا وبالتوفيق
:16::16::16::16::16::16:
:16::16::16:
:16:
:16:​


----------



## أنا معماري (10 نوفمبر 2013)

arch_hamada قال:


> راااااائع جدا وبالتوفيق
> :16::16::16::16::16::16:
> :16::16::16:
> :16:
> :16:​



متشكر علي ردك...بارك الله فيك


----------



## "مؤمن بالله" (11 نوفمبر 2013)

ماشاء الله زادك الله علما يا اخي ووفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه ... موضوع رائع ومرفقات متميزه .


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2013)

"مؤمن بالله" قال:


> ماشاء الله زادك الله علما يا اخي ووفقك الله لما يحبه ويرضاه ... موضوع رائع ومرفقات متميزه .



سعيد بمشاركتك أخي مؤمن


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2013)

*البرج السابع

**برج يوكوهاما...اليابان
**yokohama Sky Promenade
**
**273 متر.....69 طابق


*











​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (12 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (15 نوفمبر 2013)

*البرج الثامن

*​*سبرنج ليف تاور.....سنغافورة 
Spring Leaf Tower **
165 متر.....37 طابق
*























​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 نوفمبر 2013)

pg.




[/



​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*البرج التاسع

*​*برج الحمرا...الكويت
**
412متر.....80 طابق

**من أكثر المشاريع الهندسية ريادة وابتكارا في تصميمه الهندسي كأول ناطحة سحاب منحوتة على مستوى العالم ترتفع إلى أكثر من 400 متر نحو السماء، إذ خرج مشروع الحمراء عن الطابع التقليدي المألوف في ناطحات السحاب ليقدم تصميما فريدا من نوعه يثير الفضول.*

*يعتبر البرج ثورة في عالم تصميم وبناء ناطحات السحاب الذي عرفه الإنسان منذ القدم، كما أن تصميمه الفريد استلزم أسلوب بناء يعتبر الأحدث عالميا، واستعانت شركة الحمراء العقارية لتنفيذ هذا المشروع العالمي الضخم بأبرز وأكبر الشركات العالمية المتخصصة في بناء ناطحات السحاب وهما شركة سكيدمور أوينغز وميريل للاستشارات الهندسية وشركة تيرنر العالمية التي تدير مشاريع عدة رائدة في هذا المجال.*






































​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*

برج الحمراء - الكويت - فيديو يوتيوب*
​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qo33juIoRDQ​


----------



## أنا معماري (16 نوفمبر 2013)

*

لأول مرة في الكويت رفع " آذان المغرب " من قمة برج الحمرا وبصوت القارئ خالد الراشد 31-7-2013*
​
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6ZbkY7Ob6Gw&list=WL63EFFF5F32B11ABF​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 نوفمبر 2013)

*البرج العاشر

**أبراج الأتحاد أبو ظبي - الأمارات 

*ويتراوح طولها بين 217.5 و 305.3 متراً بواقع من 56 إلى 79 طابقاً.




















​


----------



## أنا معماري (17 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (18 نوفمبر 2013)

يتيوب فيديو

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AO_xWLR_tfI​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 نوفمبر 2013)

*البرج الحادي عشر*
Great American Tower
*
أنتهي بناءه يناير 2011

أرتفاع 203 م....41 طابق

تكلفة 322$ مليون
**

**Address: *Cincinnati

*Construction started: *July 2008

*Architectural style: *Postmodern architecture

*Architect: *Gyo Obata



*
*


*
*



*
*


*
*


*
*


*
*

*


*

​


----------



## أنا معماري (19 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 نوفمبر 2013)

دور متكرر لأدوار المكاتب









​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 نوفمبر 2013)

يتيوب فيديو للبرج

​http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EphIXGmvoNw​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 نوفمبر 2013)

*البرج الثاني عشر
*
برج المركز المالي ( Tianjin Global) بمدينة تيانجين الصينية
*
بأرتفاع 337 متراً بواقع 72 طابقاً

*















[URL=http://s67.photobucket.com/user/mostafa104/media/0.jpg.html]

[/URL]

​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 نوفمبر 2013)

أضغط + و shift للتكبير لرؤية التفاصيل
- و shift للتصغير​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## أنا معماري (20 نوفمبر 2013)

​


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (22 نوفمبر 2013)

يمكنك أيجاد كل ما تريد من معلومات من خلال موقع great buildings والذي يعد الاشهر من حيث توثيق المباني المهمة حول العالم كما ان يوجد به عدة تقسيمات باعتبار الحركات المعمارية وباعتبار المصممين المعماريين وبارعتبار الحقبة الزمنية


----------



## أنا معماري (22 نوفمبر 2013)

eng /ahmed alkhaligy قال:


> يمكنك أيجاد كل ما تريد من معلومات من خلال موقع great buildings والذي يعد الاشهر من حيث توثيق المباني المهمة حول العالم كما ان يوجد به عدة تقسيمات باعتبار الحركات المعمارية وباعتبار المصممين المعماريين وبارعتبار الحقبة الزمنية



http://www.greatbuildings.com/buildings/Bibliotheca_Alexandrina.html

موقع ممييز...والتصنيفات اللي فيه بتساعد كتير....شكرا

أنا ببحث عن مواقع يكون فيها تفاصيل أكثر عن الأبراج..التاورز...يعني رسومات ..بلانات...تفاصيل عن أدوار الخدمات ...الميكانيكية و الكهريائية....المصاعد ....المصاعد البانوراما سواء داخل أو خارج المبني....


----------



## أنا معماري (22 نوفمبر 2013)

فيديو يتيوب ....للنهر و البرج

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G0z6XVsJtQ0​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 نوفمبر 2013)

*البرج الثالث عشر*
*
برج العرب ..... دبي

أجمل أبراج العالم.... ببساطه وتلقائيه تصميمه
مبني علي جزيرة أصطناعية
*
*بأرتفاع 321 متراً بواقع 27 طابقاً.....تكلفة 650 مليون دولار


حبيت في الأول وضع فيديو يتيوب
يشرح الأسرار الهندسية المستخدمة في البناء......فيديو طويل بس مفيد

*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Wp5Lspo3I8*

*

​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 نوفمبر 2013)

الجزء العرضي أعلي الشراعين الفولاذ...مش عارف طبيعه وظيفته أيه ؟؟

​

 

شراعين...من الفولاذ
بينهم شراع مجسم المبني



 

strip الزجاج الأزرق بدرجتيه الغامق و الفاتح
وما بينهما من كمر دائري والمادة التي تغلفها...كانها قماش....مش عارف طبيعة المادة دي أية





​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 نوفمبر 2013)

دبي ولمسات تراثية للمدينة من خلف البرج









​


----------



## أنا معماري (29 نوفمبر 2013)

بهو الداخل









لمسات من الطراز العربي في الممرات
 


​


----------



## أنا معماري (8 ديسمبر 2013)

البرج....في عيون أخري





اللوجو... الأسم علي شكل شراع

جديد...جديد وتراث





أيهما الشراع












​


----------



## UAE.ARCH.ENG (7 ديسمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 

جزاك الله خير على هذه المعلومات المفيدة و القيمة

اذا ممكن تفاصيل اكثر عن هذا المبنى ستراتا تاور و اذا بالامكان ان ترسل صوره واضحة للصورة الاولى الموجودة في صفحة 6 حتى نستطيع قراءة الكلام 

ولك جزيل و التقدير و للعاملين على هذا الموقع المتميز


----------



## أنا معماري (23 ديسمبر 2014)

UAE.ARCH.ENG قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته
> 
> جزاك الله خير على هذه المعلومات المفيدة و القيمة
> 
> ...



أبتعدت قليلا عن الموقع لظروف الشغل و عدم توفر الأنترنيت بعد...ربنا يسهل في يناير
وأعود للموضوعات والرد بشكل أفضل علي سؤالك


----------

